# XML Datei schreiben (org.w3c.dom)



## wasteland (14. Okt 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich schreib gerade ein Programm welches eine XML-Datei einliest, diese bearbeitet und anschließend
wieder in eine Datei schreiben soll. 
Einlesen und bearbeiten hab ich schon hinbekommen, nur bekomm ich irgendwie nicht mein Document
in eine Datei zurück. Steh voll auf dem Schlauch. Hier mal die kurz Version des Codes:


```
File xmlFile = new File("text.xml");
		DocumentBuilder xmlDocBuilder = null;
		Document xmlDoc = null;

		xmlDocBuilder = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance().newDocumentBuilder();
		xmlDoc = xmlDocBuilder.parse(xmlFile);
                
                //xmlDoc bearbeiten...
```

So und wie bekomm ich mein xmlDoc jetzt in eine XML-Datei zurück? 
Ist bestimmt so einfach das ich nicht drauf komm 

Danke schon mal im voraus! 

waste


----------



## André Uhres (14. Okt 2010)

Hallo waste,

hier z.B. findest du die Klasse Dom02Writer, mit der du ein XML Document in eine Datei schreiben kannst:
Java API for XML Processing (JAXP), Getting Started &mdash; Developer.com

```
Dom02Writer dom02Writer = new Dom02Writer("textsave.xml");
dom02Writer.writeXmlFile(xmlDoc);
```

Gruß,
André


----------



## SlaterB (14. Okt 2010)

der offizielle Weg geht sicherlich über Transformer, DOMSource, StreamResult, z.B.
Java Forum @ javaCore.de :: Thema anzeigen - XML Transform Eintrag Headline doppelt


----------



## André Uhres (15. Okt 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> der offizielle Weg geht sicherlich über Transformer, DOMSource, StreamResult,


Dieser Ansatz wird z.B. auch hier eingeführt: Writing Out a DOM as an XML File

Gruß,
André


----------

